# Full caverage for black cars



## Anthonytorres212 (Jan 23, 2018)

What insurance company can you recommend, for a black car


----------



## oldfart (Dec 22, 2017)

My car is not black and Im not in New York and I dont have full "caverage" or full coverage. I have the minimum liability coverage required by Lee County Fl. The insurance company is Progressive. .My agent says my choices are limited because most companies wont cover drivers like me that do Uber and Lyft as well as what I call "private rides" 

Rates are crazy. The first year I did this, (2019) my premium was $4400 annually, My 2020 premium was $6500 and I just got the bill for next year...$3100 

I dont know whether any of this applies to your situation, but for what its worth...., thats my experience....good luck


----------

